# Carrie Underwood Vitamin Water Commercial



## Bozley (Jun 18, 2008)

Carrie's new commercial includes minis!


----------



## bingo (Jun 18, 2008)

I believe the person whose minis are featured in this commerical is a forum member however I will wait and let them come foward.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 18, 2008)

That's adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jrae (Jun 18, 2008)

I needed a good laugh...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Denise (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG I cant believe its out already and I havent even seen it yet! Those are my minis! We shot the commercial over in Mesquite TX on April 28th. It was sure an experience. There are photos of the shoot on my website if you'd like to see more. I am off to see the commercial-thanks for the link!


----------



## Bozley (Jun 18, 2008)

That is too cool! How did your minis get on the commercial? Did you get to meet Carrie? Please tell us about your experience. That is really neat.

Sue


----------



## strass (Jun 18, 2008)

That is just too cool. Congratulations Denise!

I agree with Sue: Tell us about it.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 18, 2008)

Denise said:


> OMG I cant believe its out already and I havent even seen it yet! Those are my minis! We shot the commercial over in Mesquite TX on April 28th. It was sure an experience. There are photos of the shoot on my website if you'd like to see more. I am off to see the commercial-thanks for the link!



Yes! Please don't leave us in suspense! We want to hear all about how they found you, what your experience was, etc..... That was a great ad!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 18, 2008)

That is a riot! Way to go to share your mini's with the world!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 18, 2008)

Very cool! Cute commercial! Congrats!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Great commercial!


----------



## lvponies (Jun 19, 2008)

OH WOW!!! It looks Great!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 19, 2008)

THAT was fabulous!


----------



## Denise (Jun 19, 2008)

Kim do you recognize that little white one up front? It's Sprite and she is about the only one that did what we wanted them to do! LOL

I did get to meet Carrie Underwood, she is so pretty and so nice. I did get a pic of us together but after chasing chickens on a hot day lets just say I dont look to good! LOL There is one thing I will never forget, Carries voice. It was amazing to hear her sing with no music, no noise, just her, crystal clear and just beautiful. She is one talented woman!

Here is a copy of a write up I did for IMAPC on the event:

Carrie Underwood, Glaceau Water & Tangerine Dreams Miniatures

April 28th was THE day. It finally had arrived, the day 6 of my miniature horses and I would actually meet Carrie Underwood! It had been in the works for 2 weeks now, could it really be happening?

It all started with a phone call from a local horse trainer, stating they needed quite a few miniature horses for a commercial with Carrie Underwood, of course I thought it was a joke. He was in the area and would like to stop by. I had nothing else happening so I went along with it. He arrives and takes pictures of my gang and leaves. Later that day I get a call from one of the producers, they like my horses and will get back to me. Two days later I get the call, it’s a go. They now needed coggins on 6 of them in 24 hours since 2 of them needed to get to the trainers now.

The hustle and bustle had just begun.

Off to the vet we fly with the first load. Get that handled.

Next morning off to the trainers with 2 of the girls for training.

Next morning it’s back to the vet with the last of the kids. Whew !

For about a week it was pretty quiet around here, then we get the call, they would like them all clipped and pretty! WHAT? I cant clip, it’ll look like a 3 year old did it. Now we’re all scrambling around to find someone since the shoot was in 2 days! We did find a local gal and spent the day clipping horses. The weather had been in the 80’s so of course the day we clip it drops into the 60’s and the nights into the 40’s. Here we go again trying to find 6 blankets for the little guys. We get that all handled, now it’s time to pack their bags since they are leaving in the morning. Gather up the buckets, feeding pans, treats and feed. Can’t forget the Probios and lots of it! LOL

The morning of the 28th arrives!

Yes it was really going to happen, so off to the shoot I go. Mesquite was only about an hour away but seemed like forever. First I went to visit with my kids who had left yesterday and catch up with my other 2 girls who I hadn’t seen in 10 days! I sure did miss those little faces.

There was a lot of waiting around which was fine with me, I was still trying to catch a glimpse of Carrie.

Finally around 1:30 we get the call, they need the little horse to the set. This is it I thought, the big moment had come. We head to the set and again wait, while waiting around Frankie’s trainer Austin gets her to drink the Glaceau water from the bottle, the crowd loves it, more pictures are being taken. She’s a hit! They love her!

Again the call comes, it’s show time for Frankie. Off to the set we go, Frankie enters the stall and there stands Carrie Underwood not even 10 feet away. Carries role is to act as a horse whisperer and go in and calm Frankie down. So now it’s time for Frankie to rear and strike and she does it beautifully. Carrie enters the stall and calms her down and gets down and sings to her. There was Carrie Underwood singing to my horse Frankie! Someone pinch me. LOL

After about 3 hours they finally call it a go! All this time I am praying Frankie behaves herself , she did not disappoint us, we were all quite proud of her.

Now to get me real close on the set one of the trainers drafts me to be a chicken handler. So when the producer yells for the chickens I get to toss them onto the set, pretty exciting hey? Did they really expect these chickens to just stand around? Off they go in different directions, the chase was on. Here I am crawling under a tractor, behind barrels over hay bales chasing chickens! It was quite funny!

Now they were ready for the final scene. This is where they want the 6 minis to run behind Carrie’s bus as she leaves. Well let’s just say my horses do not chase buses when there is green grass around. So they film the bus separately and now they want the minis to run. No problem they thought, I knew better! So we have 6 horses with 6 handlers, we release them and then run after them yelling at them to run, so of course they all go different directions. Now go try to catch 6 horses you just screamed at to run! Took about 20 minutes to round them up. Back up the drive we go, we do it again and of course they head for the green grass, half one way half another. 20 minutes later we do it again and 4 of them actually stuck together with 2 straggling. It must have taken 6-7 tries!! Finally we hear ’It’s a go!” It will have to do, the suns going down. Now lets round up those little suckers and call it a night, 20 minutes later that is.

It is now 9:30 p.m. and we are dog tired. Off to the barn we go and tuck in the kids for the night. They all did well and I am so proud of each and everyone of them!


----------



## SHANA (Jun 19, 2008)

I know how you feel, my minis were used last year for the Motts Garden Cocktail Commercial, but were not in the final result due to time. It was hard work but lots of fun, some pictures are on my website of that day. Would I do it again, yes I would.


----------



## Bozley (Jun 19, 2008)

Denise,

How awesome to have your own minis on a commerical with Carrie and meeting her. I figured she was just as beautiful inside as she was out.

I cannot think of anything better! Talk about a once in a life time experience!

Thank you for sharing your story.

Sue


----------



## Reble (Jun 19, 2008)

Denise, that was amazing,

a commerical, your minis with Carrie.

What would you get paid for doing something like that. I would do it for nothing....

Great Job












Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Sheri Hill (Jun 20, 2008)

I loved it!








Sheri


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 20, 2008)

Freaking awesome! Congrats on your little herds stardom.


----------



## Gena (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW that is just awesome!!! Carrie is so sweet, what an experience!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 20, 2008)

Way to go..How awesome!! Denise I also love your story telling...between throwing the chickens and expecting all the horses to trot off TOGETHER and chase the bus....well lets say HYSTERICAL !!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 21, 2008)

Totally adorable!




And what awesome press for the miniature breed!





I love when the cowboy says "kinda makes a man want to be a miniature horse." That is too funny!!!


----------



## Connie P (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh how lucky you are! I LOVE Carrie Underwood. I wanted her to win AI from the first second I saw her. We voted continuously for her. She is a very talented young lady and I knew she would be a big star!

How fun to be able to meet her and have a fun filled day with the horses too!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2008)

That commercial is so neat!!!


----------



## Sonya (Jun 22, 2008)

Cute! Congrats Denise, that's so exciting!


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 22, 2008)

omg i love that commercial but i havent seen it on tvyet but still that is so cool and your horses in it did great nad their so beautiful and some times i need carrie to come and sing to my horses


----------



## justagirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Denise said:


> This is where they want the 6 minis to run behind Carrie’s bus as she leaves. Well let’s just say my horses do not chase buses when there is green grass around. So they film the bus separately and now they want the minis to run. No problem they thought, I knew better! So we have 6 horses with 6 handlers, we release them and then run after them yelling at them to run, so of course they all go different directions. Now go try to catch 6 horses you just screamed at to run! Took about 20 minutes to round them up. Back up the drive we go, we do it again and of course they head for the green grass, half one way half another. 20 minutes later we do it again and 4 of them actually stuck together with 2 straggling. It must have taken 6-7 tries!! Finally we hear ’It’s a go!” It will have to do, the suns going down. Now lets round up those little suckers and call it a night, 20 minutes later that is.


I was wondering how they got the minis to "chase " the bus .... mystery solved.


----------



## Denise (Jun 22, 2008)

Picture 6 people each holding a horse, then when the producer yells go we all let them go and run after them yelling "run" so of course they run for their little lives. LMAO. It was fun but very exhausting.


----------



## nootka (Jun 22, 2008)

Finally got to see it!

Very cute!!!

Liz


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really neat! I saw it for the first time Friday night and almost blew my drink out of my nose! Then, when it came on again, I made my husband watch it. We both thought it was hilarious! How cool to be apart of something so unique!


----------



## Denise (Jun 23, 2008)

Carin your too funny!!

I finally did get to see it last night on CMT, 3 times at that!

I cant help but laugh everytime I see it, knowing how it was all filmed, the numerous re-takes, just the whole thing. It cracks me up see my minis on TV.


----------



## susanne (Jun 24, 2008)

How fun!

Keith and I saw it tonight, but hadn't read this thread (or the other one), so our first questioin was "Whose minis? Are they on the forum?"

We have our own small equine bottled water fan...wonder if he'd like this brand?


----------



## qtrrae (Jun 24, 2008)

Denise,

That is just awesome!! I sooooo LOVE Carrie Underwood - what a wonderful experience for you and what a great ad for the miniature horse - hmmmm - guess it is supposed to be for the vitamin commercial but the mini horses are what stand out for me!!

Your horses all look just great - you have some neat pictures on your web site!! Thanks for sharing the "behind the scene" experience!


----------



## MiniMaid (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats awesome




I ♥ minis I ♥ carrie underwood and I ♥ vitamin water! Did you get any free vitamin water??????


----------



## Nigel (Jun 30, 2008)

That's too cool!! and what a funny commercial!!


----------



## Joyce (Aug 28, 2008)

What a wonderful experience you had, kinda like a dream come true.

I have seen the commercial on TV just once so far and I'm so happy for you and your miniatures.

Joyce from CT


----------

